# Taktfrequenz FU's



## Flo (14 September 2007)

Servus,

thema frequenzumrichter (in diesem Fall SEW, was aber eigentlich keine Rolle spielt):
Einstellung PWM-Taktfrequenz

kann mir jemand den praktischen Unterschied der PWM-Taktfrequenz zwischen 4kHZ und 16 kHz bei Umrichtergrößen um 2kW nennen (ausser niedrigerem Geräuschverhalten bei höherer Taktfrequenz und geringererem Leistungsverlust des Umrichters bei niedrigerer Taktfrequenz)?

MfG,
Flo


----------



## Per (14 September 2007)

Hallo Flo,
habe mal eine PDF Datei angehängt.
Ab Seite 68 geht um Frequenzumrichter 
nicht an den Seitenzahlen auf den einzelnen Seiten verwirren lassen.
Ist eine Zusammenstellung einzelner Seiten.



Gruß Per


----------



## IBN-Service (15 September 2007)

Flo schrieb:


> (ausser niedrigerem Geräuschverhalten bei höherer Taktfrequenz und geringererem Leistungsverlust des Umrichters bei niedrigerer Taktfrequenz)?



Hallo Flo,

ich glaube, du hast die meisten Unterschiede schon selber aufgeführt.

In der Praxis kommt noch hinzu, das bei hohen Taktfrequenzen die EMV-
Problematik zunimmt, d.h. die Störung anderer Geräte aufgrund der Stör-
abstrahlung der Motorleitung (Motorfilter sind dann ratsam).

Allein schon aufgrund die Tatsache, das die Belastbarkeit des Umrichters bei höheren
Taktfrequenzen geringer wird, lasse ich immer die werkseitige Grundeinstellung
(meist 4kHz) stehen.

In meinen Betrieben ist es imemr so laut, das da das evt. Zwitschern des Umrichters
eh keinen stört...

CU

Jürgen.


----------

